# MUFE for NC42?



## shadee (Jul 29, 2008)

I am in the UK and can online buy online :'(. Is there NC42's out there that use mufe face and body foundation and what shade are you please


----------



## shadee (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone??


----------



## User67 (Aug 1, 2008)

I would love to know this too, because I'm an NC42 & have had trouble finding an exact match for my skin tone in MUFE foundation.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 1, 2008)

Me too! Although i am a more tanned NC42. The NC42 in the Mineralize Satinfinish liquid foundation is the best colour match i've had so far.


----------



## shadee (Aug 5, 2008)

I found out that someone on makeupalley uses shade 24, so I have ordered that. I will update on how it looks


----------



## shadee (Aug 8, 2008)

Just an update, I've found shade 34 to be the best match for my skin. This stuff is seriously HG status. Love it!


----------



## User67 (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadee* 

 
_Just an update, I've found shade 34 to be the best match for my skin. This stuff is seriously HG status. Love it!_

 
Which foundation is it that you got?


----------



## kittykatsj (Sep 17, 2008)

MUFE face and body #34 is a perfect match.


----------



## shadee (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Which foundation is it that you got?_

 
Hi that was the face and body foundation. To get an exact match I add mix shades 34&24. However I've just been able to get my hands on the HD foundation in shade 153 this is more of an exact match for NC42.


----------



## shadee (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_Me too! Although i am a more tanned NC42. The NC42 in the Mineralize Satinfinish liquid foundation is the best colour match i've had so far._

 
I agree in the Mac foundations, but its still slightly a bit orange for me


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know what to get - MUFE Face and Body, HD or Matte Velvet! All have rave reviews!!


----------



## mysticalme85 (Oct 26, 2013)

I am a NC40-NC42 depending on the time of the year but I find MUFE F&B in #34 to be perfect when I have a tan..


----------

